
Bridging the gap between Python and Jupyter - fmind
https://fmind.me/posts/bridge-python-jupyter.html
======
virtualsue
Nice. Coincidentally, I saw a talk about Jupyter @ FOSDEM earlier this year,
this time with Perl 6
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSZV8IXIsM4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSZV8IXIsM4)).
I had no knowledge of it prior to that point, and I really should come up with
a good reason to use it.

